# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps how to schedule the request set

## rajesh56

hi

plz tell 

how to schedule the request set 

regards

rajesh

----------


## susantaghosh

When you open the inter face to submit a request set you get the option to schedule it.

----------


## Neelima Kalidindi

In the SRS window you can find the option called "Schedule" from there u can schedule it

----------

